# New Little Piggy



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, i picked up my new baby girl this past Saturday (10 weeks old)- and she is an absolute doll.

She is already very adventurous and social- and really only puffs up and hisses when i go to initially lift her out of her cage. But as soon as she realizes its me she instantly relaxes and starts sniffing around.

I sure do hope she stops this habit of pooping every 2 minutes while shes awake. its getting quite messy 

She loves to get right in her food bowl to eat...









Already has poopy feet :roll:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my gosh!
That last picture is just TOO cute!


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awww....she's a super cutie! I get so envious when new owners talk about their "social" hedgies. Sigh......
What did you name her??


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, shes social...but not especially cuddly yet. Which i am totally fine with. Especially since she keeps poo-ing! :lol: I'm fine with having an explorer.

I named her Loki, which is usually a boys name i guess- but i like girls with boy names.

I was originally going to get a boy, until i read about their habits (self satisfaction. haha) So I opted for the girl.

I'm desperately trying to get a picture of her balled up, but she wont cooperate. Little wiggle worm :|


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's so cute


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

They're always so cute when so young, I've yet to have one that young, Hester was 18 weeks old when I got her, and (heh) my Loki was roughly 2 years. We'll have to dub your girl "Loki of the South" since its the third Loki here (Sela has the original Loki  )

Make sure she's getting enough food and water, those bowls look tall for her, though she looks to be having no problem getting into them. Low profile ceramic bowls work great.

Hehe, I'm the same way, my first hog was sooooo social and care free, then I got Hester who is the prime example of a hedgehog who doesn't want social contact with humans, and then my Loki is just plain shy about himself. Probably came from a good breeder.


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, ever since I saw the movie Dogma I've always liked the name Loki...

I figured someday I'd have one  it wasnt until after i named her then came on here that i saw it was a popular name...oh well

oh, she has zero difficulty getting into her bowls. i had shorter ones, but she kept trying to tip them. these wont move with her big butt on them :lol: 

I can always change them back though


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

They do love to nudge the bowls around, my Loki does it to his food dish, like there's some magical treat under it, thankfully doesn't flip it, or nudge the water dish and make a mess. He was named by his previous owner, but its a good name, Norse God of Mischief.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new hedgie! I think Loki is a cute girls name. She is just adorable! And obviously likes to climb into things!
Can't wait to hear more stories & see more pictures!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Loki is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your hoglet  and welcome to HHC!
How's Loki liking her CSW?


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, at first she had no clue what it was- so she didnt go near it for the first two days...

Then sunddenly i woke up Monday morning and it was covered with every bodily fluid she has, so I am assuming she used it :lol: 

She wont do it in front of me though. Only after I've gone to bed


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is an absolutely beautiful little girl!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Loki is adorable and I love all of the pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Aw, she looks like a sweetheart. I hope you two have many happy years together!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

what a cutie!~ =3 I wana play with her too


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Name thieves, you and Puffers both! I will have to smack the both of you. -shot- I'm kidding. She's soooo cute, I want to steal her. <3


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I stole nothing, I can give you the address of his previous owner, beat him up! J/k, but can we start a show called The Three Loki's? Mine can be Curly, you two can fight about who will be Larry and Moe.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is too cute! I love her huge pinto spot.


----------



## AmyLiz (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We've been having fun together so far 

Shes quite adventurous, so i am sure we'll have plenty of new pictures of her being a troublemaker soon 

shes one spoiled little girl

ps- sorry Sela!! Just take it as you have great taste in names


----------

